# how to install primavera 6 in windows 7



## ronaldo_sd73 (9 مارس 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء ارجو المساعدة فى تحميل بريمافيرا 6 مع اصدار ويندوز 7
حيث اننى حاولت عدة مرات وكلها فشلت اذ توجد مشكله فى قاعدة البيانات sql

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد مطر (10 مارس 2010)

عند عدم نجاح تنزيل بريمافيرا على الويندوز، على حد علمي وتجربتي، لا يوجد حل غير فرمتة الويندوز وتنزيل برنامج بريمافيرا أول برنامج...
مع أطيب التحيات


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (10 مارس 2010)

لقد تم ذلك ايضا ولكن المشكله فى عدم قابلية ويندوز 7 لقاعدة البيانات
sql2005


----------



## محمد مطر (11 مارس 2010)

أخي الكريم، واجهتني هذه المشكلة عند تنصيب بريمافيرا 6.1 على ويندوز سيفين لكن عند العودة وتنصيب النسخة 6 لم أواجه أي مشكلة، وبعدها قمت بعمل تحديث للنسخة P6v7


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (11 مارس 2010)

اخى فعلا ويندوز 7 لم يقبل قاعدة البيانات sql2005


----------



## 14mody (28 يونيو 2010)

dfsdsgfdgdgsdfdfsgdfs


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (29 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم
نعم عند تنصيب بريمافيرا 6.1 لا يتعرف بشكل كامل على SQL2005 , ولكن ويندوز 7 يطلب ان يتم تنزيل SQL2005 SP3 وممكن تلاقي البرنامج SQL2005 SP3 من شركة ميكروسف واسمه هو 
SQLServer2005SP3-KB955706-x86-ENU
اذا كان الويندوز اللي بتشتغل علية هو X86 

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## م حسن علي حبيب (29 يونيو 2010)

نفس المشكلة حصلت معي


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (29 يونيو 2010)

المشكلة في ويندوز 64 بت، المشكلة عامة ولم يتوفر لها حل
أنا عندي جهازين واحد x86 والاخر 64بت، المشكلة فقط في 64 بت
بحثت كثيرا لإيجاد حل ولم أوفق للآن


----------



## mmken2010 (30 يونيو 2010)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> المشكلة في ويندوز 64 بت، المشكلة عامة ولم يتوفر لها حل
> أنا عندي جهازين واحد x86 والاخر 64بت، المشكلة فقط في 64 بت
> بحثت كثيرا لإيجاد حل ولم أوفق للآن


السلام عليكم
عندى نفس المشكله اخى والويندوز سفن و 64 بت اصلى لانه جاى مع اللابتوب وقضيت معه اوقات طويله لمحاولة حل المشكله ولكنها للاسف بائت بالفشل
واتمنى ان احد الشباب يجد لنا حل
وشكرا


----------



## alyborg (13 يوليو 2010)

1. Install P6 as a standalone. 
2. Do not install sample Projects. 

After installing reboot your PC. Try to login with User- admin Password- admin. 
Then you will get message "Server not configured"
Now Start Here-
1. Click the tab beside database PMDB
2 You will see "Edit Database Connections" 
3 Click Configure 
4 Check Database alias= PMDB 
5 Select Driver type = Microsoft SQL Server/SQL Express 
6 Click Next and you will at Configure SQL Server Connection 
7 Now here you should enter following - 
Host Name = your computer name-PC\PRIMAVERA 

(if you open My Computer you will find your computer name at bottomleft corner or open Device Manager your computer name will be at the top) 

Database Name = pmdb$primavera 

8 Go to next screen and Do not change anything!! , click Next to Validate database connection, 9

9 Go ahed by clicking Next, Check Connection Successful!! Dialog & Finish 

Follow the same procedure for Methodology Management Database 
Host Name will be the same 
Database will be MMDB 
Database name will be mmdb$primavera 

Rest of all as above.


----------



## احمدأبواليزيد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## tariq tebar (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*ويندوز 7 لم يقبل قاعدة البيانات sql2005*


----------



## فراس الحبال (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم : 
أنا عندي win7 64bit نزلت عليه p6.0 بس غيرت اسم المجلد الذي تنزل عليه البرنامج و اشتغل تمام جربوه يا شباب ممكن يمشي الحال عندكم


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (7 يونيو 2011)

اخوانى الاعزاء واجهتنى نفس المشكله وكان الحل هو حذف ملفات c++ من الويندوز


----------



## ahmed morad660 (8 أغسطس 2011)

انا عندي نفس المشكلة ولم اجد لها حل حتي الان فنرجو الافادة


----------



## furatrafidain (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ..

ارجو المساعدة في تسطيب بريمافيرا 6- r 8 حيث لدي البرنامج ولا اعرف كيف التسطيب ؟؟
مع التقدير..


----------



## جرموزي (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## manaiem1984 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

First of all, remove all the SQL programs & Primavera 6 from your (add /remove programs) in control panel then restart your computer.
Then:
1- Open the CD by (Right Click) then press on (Open).
2- Right Click on (Primavera 6.0) installing Icon & choose (Properties).
3- Click on (Compatibilty) tab and check (Run the program in compatibilty mode) and choose (with previous versions of windows then press (Ok) then (Apply).
4- Right Click on (Setup) icon and do the same as in the previous icon.
5- After checking the (Run the Program in compatibilty mode), choose (windows XP SP2). Then press (OK) & (Apply).
6- Run your Setup.

Regards
Eng. Mohamed Abdelnaiem
مهندس. محمد عبدالنعيم


----------



## مهندس من مصر (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شوف الفيديو ده للشرح خطوه بخطوه

Install primavera 6.0 and upgrade from primavera 6.0 to p6 version 7


----------

